# T.o.



## 2knees (Sep 27, 2006)

tries to commit suicide????  what is this guys deal.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 27, 2006)

2knees said:


> tries to commit suicide????  what is this guys deal.



I read an article that he had a bad reaction to pain meds and that doctors were trying to induce vomiting. After thinking about that attractive image, I wondered if it was a suicide attempt. Where did you hear this?

Dallas Cowgirls...America's team?

TO and Fat Tuna do make a nice couple.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 27, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I read an article that he had a bad reaction to pain meds and that doctors were trying to induce vomiting. After thinking about that attractive image, I wondered if it was a suicide attempt. Where did you hear this?
> 
> Dallas Cowgirls...America's team?
> 
> TO and Fat Tuna do make a nice couple.




ESPN radio, the Mike and Mike show.  they read an ap report that said Dallas police asked Owens if he had tried to harm himself, and Owens responded yes.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 27, 2006)

2knees said:


> ESPN radio, the Mike and Mike show.  they read an ap report that said Dallas police asked Owens if he had tried to harm himself, and Owens responded yes.



That guy has some serious problems; now I feel sorry for him.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 27, 2006)

Jim i feel sorry for him as well, but its hard for the public to feel sorry for someone as stuck on himself as he is, all he has been is an idiot for 10yrs and has ruined locker rooms..


----------



## JimG. (Sep 27, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Jim i feel sorry for him as well, but its hard for the public to feel sorry for someone as stuck on himself as he is, all he has been is an idiot for 10yrs and has ruined locker rooms..



Granted...but the penalty of death, even self-imposed, is a bit harsh, don't you agree?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 27, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Granted...but the penalty of death, even self-imposed, is a bit harsh, don't you agree?



Well of course i agree Jim, im just saying the guy is a basket case, and maybe its just me but it did not surprise me in the least when i read that this morning..


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 27, 2006)

There was links to the story on the Drudge Report as reported in the Dallas newspapers on that when asked if he had taken all of the medication in an effort to Hurt Himself T.O. asnwered "yes"...the guys a serious liability for anyone within 50' of him...Dallas, the NFL and the rest of America (that means me too I guess) need to stop paying attention to this guy because its the attention that he craves and lives off of...Glad Im not A Cowboys fan...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well of course i agree Jim, im just saying the guy is a basket case, and maybe its just me but it did not surprise me in the least when i read that this morning..



I have no intention of commenting on or attacking anyone's opinion on this matter (we are all entitled to our opinions).  Nor do I wish to defend or condone anything TO has or has not tried to do to himself.  I had a friends who was a phenomenal HS athlete (all-state football and the like).  He would have been considered very popular and had many friends.  He went off to college and never really found his way.  He suffered from depression and I guess in a way some people may have classified him as a "basket case."  He took his own life last year.  In our circle of friends the sad event has been discussed extensively.  But the reality of it is that all of us that consider ourselves well adjusted have no clue what is going in the head of someone who has or is considering suicide.  These people need help and guidance not to be judged.  

I think something worth talking about is the police report and/or media coverage.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2006)

wintersyndrome said:


> There was links to the story on the Drudge Report as reported in the Dallas newspapers on that when asked if he had taken all of the medication in an effort to Hurt Himself T.O. asnwered "yes"...the guys a serious liability for anyone within 50' of him...Dallas, the NFL and the rest of America (that means me too I guess) need to stop paying attention to this guy because its the attention that he craves and lives off of...Glad Im not A Cowboys fan...



So we should ignore people who contemplate suicide instead of trying to help them?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 27, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Granted...but the penalty of death, even self-imposed, is a bit harsh, don't you agree?



understatement of the year.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess his friend "Etheridge"  called 911 because Owens was groggy and lethargic.. At least he or she called somebody.

News Conference 3:15PM ET with TO himself outside the Cowboys practice facility.tune in


----------



## bigbog (Sep 27, 2006)

*..........*



Grassi21 said:


> So we should ignore people who contemplate suicide instead of trying to help them?


  If they're making multi-millions of $$$ in a line of business comprised of playing a game.....YES!    If they can't get life straight in their brains with millions in their bank accounts.....just let em' go!!   ....Although it could very well be the media...continually searching for people like this....that's just as pathetic...I guess I've just Had it with the People Magazine style of media.


----------



## John84 (Sep 27, 2006)

bigbog said:


> If they're making multi-millions of $$$ in a line of business comprised of playing a game.....YES!    If they can't get life straight in their brains with millions in their bank accounts.....Let Em' Go!!!!



Depression is a chemical imbalance; the amount of money you have has no effect on your happiness. Money doesn't make you happy. There are so many things wrong with your statement I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2006)

bigbog said:


> If they're making multi-millions of $$$ in a line of business comprised of playing a game.....YES!    If they can't get life straight in their brains with millions in their bank accounts.....Let Em' Go!!!!



That is a bold statement.  I certainly don't agree.  All life, human or other, should be respected.  The amount of money in ones bank account shouldn't be a factor when you decide if that person is a good candidate for a suicide attempt or not.


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 27, 2006)

It should not be the responcibility of the mass media and puplic to get him help if he needs it.  Where is he family and friends in his time of need?  He seems T.O just keeps making a fool of him self for the public and if thats a cry for help than I really dont have sympathy for him.  He has more than 99.9% of the world, does nothing to help anyone and is a jerk in general


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2006)

Npage148 said:


> It should not be the responcibility of the mass media and puplic to get him help if he needs it.  Where is he family and friends in his time of need?  He seems T.O just keeps making a fool of him self for the public and if thats a cry for help than I really dont have sympathy for him.  He has more than 99.9% of the world, does nothing to help anyone and is a jerk in general



You do have a point.  It isn't "our" responsibility to help TO.  But hopefully the people around him have a better understanding of what happened this week.  The people close to him should be more conscious of his actions and comments and confront him if necessary.  Just because his life plays out on a bigger stage than most doesn't mean he can't feel the strain of depression etc. etc.  

On another note, TO, much like Bode, doesn't get recognition for things that he does.  I believe he just started a charitable organization to help kids suffering from abuse.  He even had appearances schedule this week to talk at schools.  I think he also tried to sell one of his championship rings to raise money for victims of Katrina.  We all do a great job of judging others and seldom look inside ourselves.   

PS - I'm not a TO-head or fan.  I'm actually a 49er fan and wasn't too happy how he left SF.  My defense of TO has more to do with losing a friend to depression.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2006)

John84 said:


> Depression is a chemical imbalance; the amount of money you have has no effect on your happiness. Money doesn't make you happy. There are so many things wrong with your statement I don't know where to begin.



For one so young you are wise. Keep thinking this way and you will lead a happy life.

Money is a tool...it pays bills, it pays for stuff. That's it. It won't make you happy if you aren't happy with yourself to begin with. I know more people than I want to who chase money at every turn...and who make themselves miserable in the process.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 28, 2006)

JimG. said:


> ........TO and Fat Tuna do make a nice couple.



I wonder how much of Jerry Jones' money The Big Tuna would gladly give back to walk away from this mess.......sheeesh.......!!!  :roll:


----------



## jack97 (Sep 28, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Money is a tool...it pays bills, it pays for stuff. That's it. It won't make you happy if you aren't happy with yourself to begin with. I know more people than I want to who chase money at every turn...and who make themselves miserable in the process.


Problem is, TO has enough money to have a "posse". Generally poeple who are interested in TO's money and not concern about TO best interest. Driving home last nite,  WEEI was making fun of TO's publicist, she said that TO has 25 million reasons live. Feel sorry for the guy when he attracts theses kind of people.


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2006)

As a fan of the Philthydelphia Iggles I could say plenty of negative things about Me-O. I'll refrain until the truth about whatever happened comes out (if ever)

I don't think it was a suicide attempt, likely was a stupid misunderstanding that got totally blown out of proportion. The hospital would not have released him so soon if he really had intended to hurt himself. 

I will admit, though, that I am experiencing much Schadenfreude over the fact that this is putting a big 'ol hurt on the Fat Tuna, Jerry (The Crypt-keeper) Jones, and the whole Cowboys organization.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Problem is, TO has enough money to have a "posse". Generally poeple who are interested in TO's money and not concern about TO best interest. Driving home last nite,  WEEI was making fun of TO's publicist, she said that TO has 25 million reasons live. Feel sorry for the guy when he attracts theses kind of people.



Money attracts all kinds of crap...there will always be a posse ready to grab money and run away with it. Just another reason it won't make someone happy.

I know more than a few miserable wealthy folks, and I know alot of very happy poor folks. Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm".


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Money attracts all kinds of crap...there will always be a posse ready to grab money and run away with it. Just another reason it won't make someone happy.
> 
> I know more than a few miserable wealthy folks, and I know alot of very happy poor folks. Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm".



Gregg Easterbrook wrote some pretty good stuff along those lines. I haven't read his book, other than excerpts, but this is kinda the crux of it. The book is called "The Pleasure Paradox" and explores the theory that despite living in a society where most people enjoy relative wealth, success, good health, etc... they still tend to be miserable, and getting worse.
He made a really good point in his latest TMQ column that points out that what really would make people happier is not money, but more leisure time. Money is something replaceable, time isn't. I found this interesting because that's how I always have lived. When I used to work on wage, and had the ability to work unlimited OT from time and 1/2 to 2Time, I used to refuse it.
Got a lot of crap from my co-workers about what a dumb-ass I was for not working all weekend, but as I used to say, what good is the extra money, if you don't have the time to enjoy it?

/tangent off
//Thread hijack over
///back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Money attracts all kinds of crap...there will always be a posse ready to grab money and run away with it. Just another reason it won't make someone happy.
> 
> I know more than a few miserable wealthy folks, and I know alot of very happy poor folks. Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm".



Sure does, it makes me realize that there are both rich and poor dumb people...


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't really care about about this guy, don't really feel sorry for him.  I hope that doesn't make me a bad person.  Ah nevermind, I don't really care about that either.


If I had his kind of money I'd already be out sailing around the world by now.  Which brings me to another point which is unrelated- the fact that these people don't retire earlier makes you think they must really enjoy doing what they do.  Which does kinda make me feel bad for them- the most enjoyable activity they can find in their lives is a simple little ball game?  Sucks to be you, dude.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> I don't really care about about this guy, don't really feel sorry for him.  I hope that doesn't make me a bad person.  Ah nevermind, I don't really care about that either.
> 
> 
> If I had his kind of money I'd already be out sailing around the world by now.  Which brings me to another point which is unrelated- the fact that these people don't retire earlier makes you think they must really enjoy doing what they do.  Which does kinda make me feel bad for them- the most enjoyable activity they can find in their lives is a simple little ball game?  Sucks to be you, dude.



One of the most enjoyable things in your life is sliding down a hill on ice and if you are lucky enough pow (I would get banned from AZ if I mentioned the other stuff I heard you like to do).  Do you plan on retiring from skiing early?  I ski and get little rubber balls fired at my head and beat people with my stick.  To each his own...

This thread has brought out the argumentative side of me a bit.  I'm just not big on the whole judgement thing.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> the fact that these people don't retire earlier makes you think they must really enjoy doing what they do.  Which does kinda make me feel bad for them- the most enjoyable activity they can find in their lives is a simple little ball game?  Sucks to be you, dude.



huh?  how do you know its the most enjoyable activity they can find?  A) it is their job.
B) just because something is dangerous doesnt mean they should retire early.  They play a dangerous sport at the highest level.  Competitive nature (here we go again) probably drives a great many to continue as long as they can.  That and they probably enjoy it too, but at what level it sits on their fun-meter, none of us can say.  Sailing is probably dangerous.  If you were to get rich doing it and not quit at a young age, does that somehow mean we would be obligated to think the most enjoyable activity you can find is paddling a simple little boat around?  Or is sailing somehow cool, and football just a stupid game?  Maybe its in each persons personal view of the activity.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2006)

The thread has been hijacked!!!

Just got a call from TO...he's going to blow his head off if we don't get back on topic.


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2006)

2knees said:


> huh?  how do you know its the most enjoyable activity they can find?  A) it is their job.
> B) just because something is dangerous doesnt mean they should retire early.  They play a dangerous sport at the highest level.  Competitive nature (here we go again) probably drives a great many to continue as long as they can.  That and they probably enjoy it too, but at what level it sits on their fun-meter, none of us can say.  Sailing is probably dangerous.  If you were to get rich doing it and not quit at a young age, does that somehow mean we would be obligated to think the most enjoyable activity you can find is paddling a simple little boat around?  Or is sailing somehow cool, and football just a stupid game?  Maybe its in each persons personal view of the activity.



If you're paddling while you're sailing, you're def. doing something wrong...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2006)

JimG. said:


> The thread has been hijacked!!!
> 
> Just got a call from TO...he's going to blow his head off if we don't get back on topic.




If i read anymore of this nonsense, i'm gonna blow my own head off.

best line i heard this morning was from T.O. himself.  He said a man of his STATUE would never kill himself.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> If you're paddling while you're sailing, you're def. doing something wrong...




ok, so while you're sailing your simple little boat around.  better?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2006)

let me try it this way, to be less abrasive.  In matters of personal preference, there is no right or wrong.


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2006)

2knees said:


> If i read anymore of this nonsense, i'm gonna blow my own head off.
> 
> best line i heard this morning was from T.O. himself.  He said a man of his STATUE would never kill himself.



Maybe he and Mike Tyson can go fade off into *BOLIVIAN* together.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 28, 2006)

Paul said:


> Maybe he and Mike Tyson can go fade off into *BOLIVIAN* together.



Good way to end it. lock this thread up


----------



## jack97 (Sep 28, 2006)

Paul said:


> Maybe he and Mike Tyson can go fade off into *BOLIVIAN* together.



Off to a tangent....I was watching some of Tysons's earlier fights from ESPNC. I was just amazed at how respectful he was to his opponent after knocking them out. Later on in his carrer, totally different person when he gain more fame and money.


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Off to a tangent....I was watching some of Tysons's earlier fights from ESPNC. I was just amazed at how respectful he was to his opponent after knocking them out. Later on in his carrer, totally different person when he gain more fame and money.



...and lost what little mind he actually had. Cus D'Amato was the glue that held "Iron" Mike together. Once Cus died, that was it. Bolivian, baby, bolivian.....


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2006)

Paul said:


> ...and lost what little mind he actually had. Cus D'Amato was the glue that held "Iron" Mike together. Once Cus died, that was it. Bolivian, baby, bolivian.....



Well, since we're off topic anyway, D'Amato may have been the person who temporarily put Mike on the right path, but alot had to do with Cus' own obssession with his place in boxing history. To a degree, he used Tyson to secure that spot. Many of the people who were around them in the 80's admit that Cus coddled Tyson and looked the other way when he behaved badly. When Tyson needed discipline, there was nobody to give it to him.

As much as boxing was the best thing that ever happened to Mike, it was also the worst thing in the end.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 28, 2006)

At his press conference his wife/girlfriend(?) said he had 25 million reasons not to kill himself.  Have you noticed that when he is not in the spotlight he does something to put himself right back into the glare of the cameras. He is a publicity hound, why else would you have a publicist on the payroll?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> At his press conference his wife/girlfriend(?) said he had 25 million reasons not to kill himself.



That was his publicist...I question her grasp of good PR tactics with that comment she made.

Although what she probably wanted to say was, "I've got a few million reasons to make sure TO stays alive so he better not try anything stupid like that again".


----------



## Paul (Sep 29, 2006)

Agreed on the three previous posts....


----------



## bigbog (Sep 29, 2006)

*........*



John84 said:


> Depression is a chemical imbalance; the amount of money you have has no effect on your happiness. Money doesn't make you happy. There are so many things wrong with your statement I don't know where to begin.


  Chemical imbalance is, most of the time, the side effect from stresses induced.  It is _not_ the original cause, at least when it has not been a life-long issue.  You are lumping everyone into a neat little cubbyhole...   You..and everyone else in the industry is beginning to realize that.  There are many instances where a change in financial abilities will change a person's health.....and is not one's physical health connected with their mental health?

Not trying to make any dramatic issue/statement(s) John84....  What he has to learn is how _moving on_ will bring change in life's circumstances...  If you think the media should focus on multi-millionaires' problems in life in this type of economic society...I guess we just agree to disagree...


----------

